# 13/14 DC T.Rice boots



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

-took a couple days to break in
-comfy all day
-responsive
-good grips for hikes
-liner lacing could use a pull tab for boot removal. There's a big of digging involved
-losing its stiffness after five rides
-mysteriously ripped the so called superfabric on day seven
-I highly doubt these things will hold up after 30 days


----------



## PsychoPod (Feb 10, 2014)

alot of people are complaining about the "superfabric", seems they put out a boot for mainstream, advertising it as a pro boot for more than 60 snowdays per year. which clearly is not.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep. Buying DC boots is just pissing away your time and $$$. Learned my lesson the hard way 5 years ago. I have seen nothing to convince me anything has changed since. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

could be cut from your sharp edge on the lift chair?
I heard DC didnt have that quality usually.
cant really judge spending $400 bucks on boots only last 60 days.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

DC has some good tech but mine looks like they have 100 days on them, after 10 days.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Yep. Buying DC boots is just pissing away your time and $$$. Learned my lesson the hard way 5 years ago. I have seen nothing to convince me anything has changed since.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What would you buy?

I've been stuck in the burton (ion and driver-x) world because I know they work. However, I'd love to get ideas for other boots.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I really wanted to buy a pair of these last year but the quality issues made me think twice. I have a pair of Burton SLX that have lasted me about 4 years (I don't ride 50 days a year) and the wear on them is barely noticeable. I bought a pair of 32 Focus Boa's at the end of last year but haven't used them yet.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

binarypie said:


> What would you buy?
> 
> I've been stuck in the burton (ion and driver-x) world because I know they work. However, I'd love to get ideas for other boots.


salomon boots maybe? I know their boards are not popular but they do make quality stuff. my F3.0 looks brand new after 15 days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lots of good companies out there. What fits your foot should be the first rule of thumb. I have been having good luck with Ride boots. Uses Celsius before that, no complaints with them. Salomon is usually good quality. I have had some friends have some good luck with the higher end Flow boots. The Talon is of interest to me. K2 has also been making quality boots for awhile now. There are plenty of others too that I am missing. The only manufacturer I for sure avoid is DC.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have these boots and I love them. At size 13 my selection is pretty limited. Usually only Burton. I had to drive down to Seattle to get mine from Sno*Con since there was barely anything for me in Vancouver and Whistler.

I don't know what you did to do that kinda damage on the SuperFabric. They seem really tough in that section. I heard from reps that Travis Rice was really stoked improvements they made. He was tearing up boots in a week with all the sled riding and everything else, so they made the soles and outer toebox really tough. They aren't perfect, but I don't know many mass produced garments made in China that are of very high quality anymore.

Maybe you guys have good luck finding boots in normal dude sizes but I'm pretty limited, and these boots should last me a while. I have close to 20 days on them now and they're still holding up just fine with minor wear. Matter of taste/user/luck/whatevah, I guess.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> DC has some good tech but mine looks like they have 100 days on them, after 10 days.



+1. My DC Gizmo is like this. It unfortunate because I like the way DC boots fit me and the traction is great walking around in icy conditions.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

The only thing that I can think of causing that tear was a lift footrest missing an end cap or something. Still though, they should call it above average, not super.

This is the second pair in a row that haven't been durable. I had a pair of 686/newbalance boots last year that were the best fitting boots I've ever worn but fell apart after 10 days. I guess they were so bad (8/10 were being returned) that 686NB gave up on boots.

These DCs were the best fitting stiffs I could find this season and they're falling apart too. The outer material is delaminating from the cordura (and the not so super fabric tearing). Fuck I wish my feet weren't so picky.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

That's definitely a bummer. I don't know what you're doing to them to ruin them. Maybe you just got a bad pair? :dunno: These things happen in manufacturing as much as everyone wishes they didn't...

Maybe I'm off, but they're definitely a rad boot! They seem as solid as just about anything you could buy. Maybe you could use some adhesives or mending techniques and fix all this rubbish? Although I know that's hard to stomach on a pair of $400 boots that should last a long time... the flipside is at least you might get some more mileage out of them if they fit you as well as they fit me.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

BURTON MOTO REPRESENT.

Cheapest boot they make and these babies are on their 3rd season AWWW YEEAAHHHH


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

Uh, okay. 

Anyway, the boots haven't had any further issues. I have a friend who has the same boots and has a tear in the exact spot. I tried gluing it back on and it wouldn't stick so I just cut the flap off and the fabric hasn't had an issue since.


----------

